# Tablet



## desertfox330 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi,

Thinking of getting a Galaxy Tablet. As I travel lots, it would be great if I can load images (raw files) from my camera, CF card,  either directly from the camera or via a card reader, to the tablet. Would anyone be able to recommend any software that would be good for basic reviewing and possibly grading like the LR3 star rating system.

Thanks 


Markus


----------



## clee01l (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't own an Android, but it appears these new products from Adobe might fit your requirements.
http://www.adobe.com/products/touchapps.html?sdid=JFFYR&skwcid=TC|22795|adobe%20tablets||S|b|9679065080

With the Space requirements of RAW images and a limit of 16/32/64GB, the Galaxy might be a bit of a challenge to manage a large and growing collection of images


----------



## desertfox330 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks Cletus,

I would use it while on a trip to review the images and then when home transfer them to my PC

Markus


----------



## happycranker (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes you do need more memory if you shoot RAW and you may be better of with a netbook or laptop. I have a little ASUS netbook for travelling, which is ideal for this task and has 4GB of RAM and a small hard drive.


----------



## carson (Jan 31, 2012)

I use a Toshiba Thrive with 32gig external SD cards as well as an external card reader to review images (I do shoot raw). I haven't tried the above mentioned Adobe apps but I have been using an app called RawDroid to review images. It has rather limited functionality but is being actively developed.


----------



## viento (Mar 3, 2012)

I´m using an iPad 64 that I changed against my 13" Macbook. I use it like you intend to and never regretted my change.
It is lighter than a laptop.In addition to that I can take it with me on flights and don´t have to carry any heavy books  
in my flight case anymore.
I shoot RAW, transfer the shots to the iPad for a bigger look at them and store them until I´m home again.There I do the pp if necessary.
Greetings from a happy camper


----------



## liquidmonkey (Mar 5, 2012)

the tab should be fine but have a look at the asus transformer prime. there is even a newer version with 1920x1200 res screen 
and RAWdroid is the goto raw viewer on android.

take along an external hard drive for backups and you can plus this into any android 4.0+ device.

good luck!


----------



## viento (Mar 5, 2012)

Just a little information---if you´re interested:
rumors keep saying that the iPad3 will be put into the market in about two days.
so better wait a tad if there are plans to get one :mrgreen:

Hardy


----------



## liquidmonkey (Mar 5, 2012)

thats very true.
if u like the apple ecosystem then stay tuned on wednesday as a higher res ipad will be released.

otherwise, the galaxy tab 2 10.1 or asus transformer prime are great alternatives.


----------

